# Stop thief!!!!!!!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He go his treats, now hes off.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: Typical


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I want him :crying:

Maybe if I leave a trail of treats :idea: xxxx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> I want him :crying:
> 
> Maybe if I leave a trail of treats :idea: xxxx


for a pack of treats he will go with anyone hahahaha


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

lol fab pic x


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

He is such a stunning big boy...even if he is a thief


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think i can safely say that if there was a cat of the year competition on here then ozzy would win hands (or paws) down


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Great photo! x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

excellent


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Had the camera out at just the right time i see! hehe great pic


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Ha ha he is adorable!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha Tiga does that if I leave the cat food cupboard open and he breaks open his sachets they certainly know what they want  

Viv xx


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha love it!! Great action shot


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha graet pic!! :laugh:


----------

